# MUCC Suing Whitmer



## Stupidwork

Ok I see what point your trying to make. However I don’t think you can compare these. What we are talking about is trying to put the brakes on a power hungry and incompetent politician. I’m glad mucc is going to file a lawsuit. In fact that’s not the only lawsuit that’s needs to be filed. The governor shut down the schools with no plan in place for continued education for the rest of the year. It took the state almost a month to come up with a plan that amounted to each district to figure it out on their own without any additional funding. School districts or at least the teachers union should pissed. Lawsuits do have a place sometimes in my opinion. I’m sorry I brought up the school thing I’m tired and pissed and a little angry. it seems like a lot of people are ok with their rights being trampled by a governor who is obviously trying to get national recognition. She snuck in these additional arbitrary EO items overnight and she needs stopped. And we really dont need to get into the are we saving lives by all sitting in our homes not using our boats issue. That’s being debated on about every other thread on here. You said there are better ways what are they?


----------



## Craig777

This is how we win people! I just donated $100, If you value freedom please donate.


----------



## jrschantz

This is all just basic life experience and yes, it's rarely "fair". Remember when you ran wind sprints until you puked because ONE kid on the team couldn't follow basic instructions? Our situation isn't a lot different and now we're all very confined because a small percentage can't seem to endure a little inconvenience for the benefit of the masses. There is now a clear path to normalcy provided by the federal government. Michigan, as a state, is not at the phase 1 threshold. It could be argued that perhaps the governor should further break that down county by county but that would be nearly impossible to manage and the same minority of residents would take advantage at the expense of the rest.


----------



## Stupidwork

jrschantz said:


> This is all just basic life experience and yes, it's rarely "fair". Remember when you ran wind sprints until you puked because ONE kid on the team couldn't follow basic instructions? Our situation isn't a lot different and now we're all very confined because a small percentage can't seem to endure a little inconvenience for the benefit of the masses. There is now a clear path to normalcy provided by the federal government. Michigan, as a state, is not at the phase 1 threshold. It could be argued that perhaps the governor should further break that down county by county but that would be nearly impossible to manage and the same minority of residents would take advantage at the expense of the rest.


Nope this isn’t even close to that.


----------



## Stupidwork

Sorry can’t let this one go. Saying this is a basic life experience is like saying Pearl Harbor or 9/11 are basic life experiences. Basic life experience is getting your first black eye or dumped by your high school girlfriend. I work in the airline industry and we are experiencing fallout from this far worse than 9/11. Fishing with my family or by myself was one of the only ways i could relive stress and that was taken from me. This motorboat thing is one thing I feel like I can and should fight back on. The roll of government is to be available to the people in times of crisis. A security net not a security blanket and the Governor failed. Are you ok with the government controlling every aspect of your life? Did year hear the Governor talking to David Axel Rod on his pod cast? Her distain for the people in this state is despicable. the Ok where’s my coffee?


----------



## ThreeDogsDown

This is all for her self-benefit. She is trying to win the VP competition and she is winning. Has nothing to do with the alleged pandemic. Has everything to do with being a backstop to Biden for 6 months until he is removed from office (if he even wins). 

Don’t fall for the details. This is bigger than motorboating. Its a bigger play to shore up a weak candidate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadhead100

Donate fellas.. thank you MUCC!


----------



## jrschantz

Stupidwork said:


> Are you ok with the government controlling every aspect of your life?


Not particularly but I see the restrictions as a method to limit the virus spread and return to normal as quickly as possible. Data supports that opinion. Without the control, the disease spreads although commerce continues. I suppose that's preferable as long as you don't become a fatality. Apparently that's a risk you will accept. Do you obey speed limits, buy licenses, limit the rods you deploy, pay taxes, etc.? Government is already in control.


----------



## Stupidwork

Yes it’s about accepting risk. Me launching my boat and fishing=safe. Me going to Walmart in search of toilet paper=less safe. Going into Detroit at night and wondering the streets a lone=not safe. If you can’t make those decisions on your own that’s on you.


----------



## jrschantz

Stupidwork said:


> Yes it’s about accepting risk. Me launching my boat and fishing=safe. Me going to Walmart in search of toilet paper=less safe. Going into Detroit at night and wondering the streets a lone=not safe. If you can’t make those decisions on your own that’s on you.


You and I can make those decisions and keep risk to a minimum to ourselves and others. It has been shown time and again that many don't seem to possess that ability, thus the need for further intervention. We'll need to agree to disagree.


----------



## Stupidwork

agreed. and i didnt mean on you personally just you generally if that makes sense. i see how that came off now.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Maybe I should sue her if I lose wages due to her boating ban.


----------



## slightofhand

This is a DNR law enforcement call, not Whitmer. And I despise Whitmer but she didn’t introduce this, she just followed law enforcement recommendations. DNR Law enforcement decided they didn’t want to do their jobs any more, and want to still get paid to hide in bushes instead of traffic copping launches if thats what it takes. Thats all it takes, some green coats at popular launches just like MSP sit in highway turnarounds. Guys will get the picture and space themselves. Instead they choose to not do their jobs...pathetic and sad DNR law enforcement.


----------



## 7mmsendero

Walleye is $15-20 per lb, and it’s pretty easy to catch a limit right now around a river mouth. That’s hundreds of dollars of fresh fish when meat departments are still not keeping up. 

There’s a strong argument here this is much more than recreation. The sad thing is the guy with limited resources is eliminated from taking advantage of the fishery. I believe this is what the liberal would define as social injustice. 




Nostromo said:


> When the EO first started MSP, and the DNR were concerned about the social distancing issues associated with boating. They made their concerns known, and did an investigation. Their recommendation to the governor was to halt power boating to eliminate travel, exposure, and to free up LEO's for other duties. As much as I love fishing and my fellow sportsmen. It's recreation.


$


----------



## jrschantz

7mmsendero said:


> Walleye is $15-20 per lb, and it’s pretty easy to catch a limit right now around a river mouth. That’s hundreds of dollars of fresh fish when meat departments are still not keeping up.
> 
> There’s a strong argument here this is much more than recreation. The sad thing is the guy with limited resources is eliminated from taking advantage of the fishery. I believe this is what the liberal would define as social injustice.
> 
> 
> 
> $


The embellishment just detracts from your point, which I empathize with. I don't know of too many people that dine on $15/lb. meats, although those people probably exist, and I've had zero issues with buying meat. Cleaning products? Yes. Food items? No.


----------



## GongShot

slightofhand said:


> This is a DNR law enforcement call, not Whitmer. And I despise Whitmer but she didn’t introduce this, she just followed law enforcement recommendations. .


Curious...Do you have a source/link of this info?


----------



## Playin' Hooky

I read a long time ago that “Society legislates against idiots.” I’ve seen it happen many times over the years. Unfortunately those of us that are not idiots are often adversely affected by the legislation. 

This is yet another example.

If members of the same household were the only ones fishing in their boats it would’ve been in compliance with the original EMERGENCY order.

Unfortunately groups of fishermen who were not members of the same household were gathering in violation of the order. Many traveling together in the same vehicle (closer than the minimum 6’ away) when spread of the virus is most frequently occurring by asymptomatic individuals. If a 91 year old lady in Cheboygan who stayed home can get infected by some visitor who wasn’t sick then any one of a person’s fishing buddies could do the same to them or they to them. Then each could spread it their family and so on...

I don’t like the change to the order but it was necessary because of the idiots who violated the letter (and spirit and intent) of the EMERGENCY order to begin with. People who only cared about what they were individually being denied, not the good of their community. People not willing to make a sacrifice of their FISHING from a BOAT (which may not have even been their own) for the health of their family, friends and their community. Given what others are sacrificing—including their LIVES—in the effort to combat this pandemic it seems pretty trivial at best.

There’s a “me” in “America”, but remember that it follows “US” in “U”nited “S”tates!


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

Now take the emotions out of the whole scenario and go with the trampling of our rights.

1st amendment has been cancelled. How many people can freely practice their religion how they want to?

2nd Amendment...How many gun stores are open and able to sell guns without restrictions?

4th Amendment...The citizens livelihoods have been seized and not able to provide for their families.

6th Amendment...Courts are shutdown for the most part. How about all the people who have been waiting for a trial? What about the people who were wrongly ticketed because of the EMOTIONAL Executive Orders?

8th Amendment...is not a $1000 fine for going fishing “Cruel and Unusual”, not to mention Excessive?

As I stated in the beginning of this post, Take the emotions out of the whole scenario, and get down to what really matters.


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Stupidwork said:


> I’m concerned about drunk drivers and drivers driving stoned. Let’s ban motor vehicles.


You illustrated my point. We legislated against the idiots who don’t follow responsible guidelines by assigning fines, jail time and the technology of lock breathalyzers. 

Under this public health EMERGENCY, how would you suggest we legislate against idiots using boats in violation of the order limiting that use to members of same household?

I don’t like being lumped together with those that would violate the order and kept from running my boat, but how do you police the issue? Write $1K tickets to each person in the boat who isn’t in the owner’s household? That would directly affect the violators but would be insufficient to address potential spread of the virus because of limited manpower.


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Stupidwork said:


> Ok I see what point your trying to make. However I don’t think you can compare these. What we are talking about is trying to put the brakes on a power hungry and incompetent politician. I’m glad mucc is going to file a lawsuit. In fact that’s not the only lawsuit that’s needs to be filed. The governor shut down the schools with no plan in place for continued education for the rest of the year. It took the state almost a month to come up with a plan that amounted to each district to figure it out on their own without any additional funding. School districts or at least the teachers union should pissed. Lawsuits do have a place sometimes in my opinion. I’m sorry I brought up the school thing I’m tired and pissed and a little angry. it seems like a lot of people are ok with their rights being trampled by a governor who is obviously trying to get national recognition. She snuck in these additional arbitrary EO items overnight and she needs stopped. And we really dont need to get into the are we saving lives by all sitting in our homes not using our boats issue. That’s being debated on about every other thread on here. You said there are better ways what are they?


As a public school teacher, I’d like to address your concerns regarding schools. 

I work in a Petri dish with 118+ students moving through my classroom over the course of the day. Many (especially athletes who need to be in school 3 hours to practice or play) come to school ill and spread their germs with coughing, sneezing and contact with shared surfaces.

The RIGHT thing to do in a looming public health emergency is to put distance between people. Schools close when seasonal influenza cases cause absences to reach high levels. Been there as a student and as a teacher.

Closing schools within days of the first positive cases in Michigan was the right thing to do for social distancing in an environment where testing capability for the virus was extremely limited or non existent. With a day (Friday 13th) to prepare, our teachers sent materials with students and directed them to take all books home for whatever method of instruction was to come. Guess how many couldn’t follow those simple instructions...

Our staff, and many other teachers I know personally, were all very concerned about our students. We know that disruptions of schedule and time away from the classroom have negative impacts on learning and retention. We worried about how long this would last and how well our students would learn and continue to progress in their education. We worried more about their health in mind and body as the lack of school put some of them in a difficult position in terms of daily meals. One of the first things our district did was arrange federally funded food distribution to our families who needed the assistance. No sloppy Joe’s though!

My union, the MEA, was in no way “pissed”, but immediately engaged with the political process to continue the education of Michigan’s students. Initial problems to address involved the lack of online education services being in the state Dept of Education’s regulations for counting seat time with students. Would what we could and WOULD do to support or students and continue TEACHING even be allowed to be counted? Would the students be required to complete the work we sent? The first three weeks we spent in limbo waiting for that process to play out, largely because Republicans controlling both houses didn’t wish to address it with a legislative fix.

Those 3 weeks gave the DoE the lead time necessary to engage in the discussions to see how this would work itself out moving forward. Our staff was engaged in planning for completing the school year on-line. When school buildings were closed for the remainder of the academic year, each district was charged with developing a plan to provide educational services to ALL students regardless of internet connection or access to a device. We loaned devices to those with an ISP and have provided print materials to those who don’t. We’re also waiting on internet hotspots to give to those who need them to connect. We HAVE and WILL provide our students with an educational experience for the remainder of the school year that we are told will meet the requirements to count.

The MEA was working with the legislature to pass a bill requiring all districts to pay their employees through the shutdown. The political process had not yet accomplished that. All staff in our district are being paid. Custodians and office staff show up to work according to their schedules. Teachers are all salaried employees for the school year, whether that were to end on the scheduled day or run longer into the summer we would have fulfilled our contract. Many of us, myself included, are working longer days because of the time needed to adapt to on-line teaching and responding to student needs through a longer “school day”.

In terms of cost, our district is saving some money in utilities and fuel that aren’t being used. Paper not being used at normal levels. We are spending it on some internet devices. Many educational services are donating access for teachers and students at this time to assist in this difficult situation. Everyone is working together to go the best we can do.

I know some students in some districts are not yet being provided with the educational opportunities that our district has been able to provide. I hope that their districts can work out the logistics ASAP. All of Michigan’s students deserve these opportunities in spite of the current issues we face.


----------



## Jiw275

Thank you and your contemporaries for your dedication.


----------



## slightofhand

GongShot said:


> Curious...Do you have a source/link of this info?


No website link. Yes source(s) not to be named. There are multiple lawsuits on this issue, naming DNR officials in addition to the Governors office. Whitmer did not wake up a couple weeks ago and decide she didn't like power boating or fishing. This was a DNR law enforcement call to Whitmer after the first order and prior to the second. Don't worry, its coming out. She's just following the "guidance" of law enforcement here. Again my issue is...get these CO's out at launches as a show of force, just like cops setting speed traps. You push it, you get a ticket, you follow the rules you don't get a ticket. No different than a CO sitting at a launch on waterfowl openers, or fishing tournaments...show of force.

Some CO's are hardass about it, and some are not enforcing it....another weak link in this entire operation. My guess this gets rescinded by May 1, no way Whitmer is going to jeopardize her political ambitions any further by pushing the issue with recreational boaters or fishermen...which has to be like 90% of the state.

Charter fishing shutdown an entirely different situation to be dealt with, but again, that was not Whitmer launching at charter captains, that was DNR law enforcement. Very very bad look for MDNR law enforcement upper level directors. Most CO's I have spoken with are not for either of these positions.


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Jiw275 said:


> Thank you and your contemporaries for your dedication.


You’re welcome! Teaching is a greater passion for me than fishing or hunting, even though I’ve been at them longer. Luckily I get to combine the topics some of the time. Unfortunately there’s likely no charter trip for my class this year.


----------



## Stupidwork

Playin' Hooky said:


> You illustrated my point. We legislated against the idiots who don’t follow responsible guidelines by assigning fines, jail time and the technology of lock breathalyzers.
> 
> Under this public health EMERGENCY, how would you suggest we legislate against idiots using boats in violation of the order limiting that use to members of same household?
> 
> I don’t like being lumped together with those that would violate the order and kept from running my boat, but how do you police the issue? Write $1K tickets to each person in the boat who isn’t in the owner’s household? That would directly affect the violators but would be insufficient to address potential spread of the virus because of limited manpower.


Ok well you just illustrated my point. If a drunk driver is cought he is violated. If the goverment wants to implement new laws they should be willing to police those laws. Instead they just keep moving the goal post. Where does it stop?


----------



## ThreeDogsDown

You long post...TLDR. (Too Long Didn’t Read). Just kidding, just kidding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slightofhand

Playin' Hooky said:


> We HAVE and WILL provide our students with an educational experience for the remainder of the school year that we are told will meet the requirements to count.


I had heard these plans need to be done and submitted by April 28. Is that true, and is that in fact going to happen? About ready to blow up the x boxes and tie the kids to trees in the front yard very soon here now..


----------



## Stupidwork

Playin' Hooky said:


> As a public school teacher, I’d like to address your concerns regarding schools.
> 
> I work in a Petri dish with 118+ students moving through my classroom over the course of the day. Many (especially athletes who need to be in school 3 hours to practice or play) come to school ill and spread their germs with coughing, sneezing and contact with shared surfaces.
> 
> The RIGHT thing to do in a looming public health emergency is to put distance between people. Schools close when seasonal influenza cases cause absences to reach high levels. Been there as a student and as a teacher.
> 
> Closing schools within days of the first positive cases in Michigan was the right thing to do for social distancing in an environment where testing capability for the virus was extremely limited or non existent. With a day (Friday 13th) to prepare, our teachers sent materials with students and directed them to take all books home for whatever method of instruction was to come. Guess how many couldn’t follow those simple instructions...
> 
> Our staff, and many other teachers I know personally, were all very concerned about our students. We know that disruptions of schedule and time away from the classroom have negative impacts on learning and retention. We worried about how long this would last and how well our students would learn and continue to progress in their education. We worried more about their health in mind and body as the lack of school put some of them in a difficult position in terms of daily meals. One of the first things our district did was arrange federally funded food distribution to our families who needed the assistance. No sloppy Joe’s though!
> 
> My union, the MEA, was in no way “pissed”, but immediately engaged with the political process to continue the education of Michigan’s students. Initial problems to address involved the lack of online education services being in the state Dept of Education’s regulations for counting seat time with students. Would what we could and WOULD do to support or students and continue TEACHING even be allowed to be counted? Would the students be required to complete the work we sent? The first three weeks we spent in limbo waiting for that process to play out, largely because Republicans controlling both houses didn’t wish to address it with a legislative fix.
> 
> Those 3 weeks gave the DoE the lead time necessary to engage in the discussions to see how this would work itself out moving forward. Our staff was engaged in planning for completing the school year on-line. When school buildings were closed for the remainder of the academic year, each district was charged with developing a plan to provide educational services to ALL students regardless of internet connection or access to a device. We loaned devices to those with an ISP and have provided print materials to those who don’t. We’re also waiting on internet hotspots to give to those who need them to connect. We HAVE and WILL provide our students with an educational experience for the remainder of the school year that we are told will meet the requirements to count.
> 
> The MEA was working with the legislature to pass a bill requiring all districts to pay their employees through the shutdown. The political process had not yet accomplished that. All staff in our district are being paid. Custodians and office staff show up to work according to their schedules. Teachers are all salaried employees for the school year, whether that were to end on the scheduled day or run longer into the summer we would have fulfilled our contract. Many of us, myself included, are working longer days because of the time needed to adapt to on-line teaching and responding to student needs through a longer “school day”.
> 
> In terms of cost, our district is saving some money in utilities and fuel that aren’t being used. Paper not being used at normal levels. We are spending it on some internet devices. Many educational services are donating access for teachers and students at this time to assist in this difficult situation. Everyone is working together to go the best we can do.
> 
> I know some students in some districts are not yet being provided with the educational opportunities that our district has been able to provide. I hope that their districts can work out the logistics ASAP. All of Michigan’s students deserve these opportunities in spite of the current issues we face.


My wife was a school teacher for 15 years so we have been having this discussion. I know for a fact that the teachers care. They have been absolutly wonderful in my sons school with providing support in every way possible. It was the states lack of a plan and basically telling the districts they are on their own. In our district its not a problem but other rual spots in the state do they have the money or resources to deal with the situation? The state wasnt prepared to help and thats what I have an issue with.
You can blame the Republicans but the same can be said about the dems at the federal level.
Either way this is why goverment exists. Ive said it in past post...safty net in emergencys not safty blankets for life. THEY failed. does it really matter what party it is?


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Stupidwork said:


> Ok well you just illustrated my point. If a drunk driver is cought he is violated. If the goverment wants to implement new laws they should be willing to police those laws. Instead they just keep moving the goal post. Where does it stop?


I would personally have preferred the original order allowing boat use by members of same household to use the boat. Ticket all who violated that condition. That would’ve been the fair thing to do. Apparently LE didn’t think they could keep up and pushed governor to just ban it. 

I think any parent can relate to this. If you’ve ever said “Then NO ONE can use ____!” (fill in blank) when dealing with kids not following rules on something, you were in the LE/governor’s seat. Did your kids protest? What did you do?

I don’t see this as some sort of political plot to take away our liberty for some purpose or another. There’s no long term value politically in restricting such activity. There’s too much economic benefit. But in this EMERGENCY it is a means to keep people at a distance to reduce spread of a disease. 

Let's get through this emergency band get back to doing what we love!


----------



## DecoySlayer

What are you willing to give up when it returns this fall, which it likely will. My guess it will really start to get bad around mid Oct, just before the election.


----------



## Playin' Hooky

ThreeDogsDown said:


> You long post...TLDR. (Too Long Didn’t Read). Just kidding, just kidding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for hanging in there TDD! 
I get a little long winded sometimes—so says my wife...maybe that’s why she doesn’t “read” me so well?


----------



## Stupidwork

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Now take the emotions out of the whole scenario and go with the trampling of our rights.
> 
> 1st amendment has been cancelled. How many people can freely practice their religion how they want to?
> 
> 2nd Amendment...How many gun stores are open and able to sell guns without restrictions?
> 
> 4th Amendment...The citizens livelihoods have been seized and not able to provide for their families.
> 
> 6th Amendment...Courts are shutdown for the most part. How about all the people who have been waiting for a trial? What about the people who were wrongly ticketed because of the EMOTIONAL Executive Orders?
> 
> 8th Amendment...is not a $1000 fine for going fishing “Cruel and Unusual”, not to mention Excessive?
> 
> As I stated in the beginning of this post, Take the emotions out of the whole scenario, and get down to what really matters.


Everyone Please read Mike da Carpenters post
Ammendment 1 is what really matters then everyting else. But this is what is at stake. What are you willing to give up?


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Stupidwork said:


> My wife was a school teacher for 15 years so we have been having this discussion. I know for a fact that the teachers care. They have been absolutly wonderful in my sons school with providing support in every way possible. It was the states lack of a plan and basically telling the districts they are on their own. In our district its not a problem but other rual spots in the state do they have the money or resources to deal with the situation? The state wasnt prepared to help and thats what I have an issue with.
> You can blame the Republicans but the same can be said about the dems at the federal level.
> Either way this is why goverment exists. Ive said it in past post...safty net in emergencys not safty blankets for life. THEY failed. does it really matter what party it is?


This is definitely one of those emergencies, isn’t it? All in government have their individual responsibilities that they should definitely be accountable for. As do each of us citizens. 

I would agree that, given other states having gone down the school cancellation road ahead of us, DoE should’ve been further ahead on this than they were. State law needed to be changed to allow the on-line component to count. That requires the legislature to take up and pass a bill. It may have required some emergency spending. Republicans control both houses and they didn’t do it. I don’t know why they decided not to, but they didn’t. 

There certainly are HUGE disparities across the state in educational opportunities for ALL students. This situation is definitely highlighting them. As we’ve seen, if government moves too swiftly to address an issue it makes some people upset. If it moves too slowly? Likewise. 

As a long time politically independent person with conservative tendencies I would rather the state let districts make their plan within the framework that best applies to their situation on the ground. I prefer my superintendent work with our employees for that best fit than meeting another state mandate. 

There will likely need to be some funding changes necessary and MEA, MASA (superintendents) and MASB (school boards) are all likely working legislators’ phones to try to make it happen. Will they do anything about it? Remains to be seen.


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Stupidwork said:


> Everyone Please read Mike da Carpenters post
> Ammendment 1 is what really matters then everyting else. But this is what is at stake. What are you willing to give up?


I just freely expressed my religion while watching Mass on TV this morning. My faith leaders recognize the value in social distancing and the preservation of life it seeks to support.


----------



## Playin' Hooky

slightofhand said:


> I had heard these plans need to be done and submitted by April 28. Is that true, and is that in fact going to happen? About ready to blow up the x boxes and tie the kids to trees in the front yard very soon here now..


I’m sorry I don’t know the specific due date but our superintendent is spending a lot of time getting it in place. The ISD/RESAs approve based on DoE guidelines. That plan, once approved, is supposed to allow us to “count” the on-line/mail packets/etc. methods districts have worked out for their students. We’re planning to teach until our scheduled last day. Not sure if we’ll have to extend for the 2 weeks in March. 

The DoE has been very big on not penalizing students for lack of connectivity. We recognize the limitations some families have. We also recognize that some kids are doing less work than when they showed up to school but have all the tech they need...


----------



## Playin' Hooky

DecoySlayer said:


> What are you willing to give up when it returns this fall, which it likely will. My guess it will really start to get bad around mid Oct, just before the election.


Avoiding that “second peak” is what all the current restrictions are about. Am I willing to give up fishing/boating w friends now to save hunting/deer camp? Easter celebrations with distant family for Thanksgiving and Christmas? That’s a “Yes” for me. 

Viruses aren’t alive, so they don’t “die out”. Think of them more like fire—they go out when they run out of fuel. Social distancing is like mowing a fire break in your prairie grass field. Starved for fuel, the fire spreads less quickly, burns out. 

WE are the fuel for this virus. No one was likely immune to start with. We distance to keep the virus from getting to us. Either until enough of us have been infected and developed active immunity (burned) or immunized by vaccinations (flame retardant) we’re still at risk of infection. 

The guidelines for restarting are all looking to be about managing communities to monitor for spot fires with testing.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Playin' Hooky said:


> Avoiding that “second peak” is what all the current restrictions are about. Am I willing to give up fishing/boating w friends now to save hunting/deer camp? Easter celebrations with distant family for Thanksgiving and Christmas? That’s a “Yes” for me.
> 
> Viruses aren’t alive, so they don’t “die out”. Think of them more like fire—they go out when they run out of fuel. Social distancing is like mowing a fire break in your prairie grass field. Starved for fuel, the fire spreads less quickly, burns out.
> 
> WE are the fuel for this virus. No one was likely immune to start with. We distance to keep the virus from getting to us. Either until enough of us have been infected and developed active immunity (burned) or immunized by vaccinations (flame retardant) we’re still at risk of infection.
> 
> The guidelines for restarting are all looking to be about managing communities to monitor for spot fires with testing.


I know that viruses don't die out. It will return again. We will have not recovered from the economic damage we are seeing take place now.


----------



## Stupidwork

Playin' Hooky said:


> This is definitely one of those emergencies, isn’t it? All in government have their individual responsibilities that they should definitely be accountable for. As do each of us citizens.
> 
> I would agree that, given other states having gone down the school cancellation road ahead of us, DoE should’ve been further ahead on this than they were. State law needed to be changed to allow the on-line component to count. That requires the legislature to take up and pass a bill. It may have required some emergency spending. Republicans control both houses and they didn’t do it. I don’t know why they decided not to, but they didn’t.
> 
> There certainly are HUGE disparities across the state in educational opportunities for ALL students. This situation is definitely highlighting them. As we’ve seen, if government moves too swiftly to address an issue it makes some people upset. If it moves too slowly? Likewise.
> 
> As a long time politically independent person with conservative tendencies I would rather the state let districts make their plan within the framework that best applies to their situation on the ground. I prefer my superintendent work with our employees for that best fit than meeting another state mandate.
> 
> There will likely need to be some funding changes necessary and MEA, MASA (superintendents) and MASB (school boards) are all likely working legislators’ phones to try to make it happen. Will they do anything about it? Remains to be seen.


You make very good points. Yes would rather the districts make their own plan that best fits the situation. Yes this is the emergency where the government should have stepped in to help and they didn’t because they were not prepared. Thanks for your input! Man I am sorry I brought education into a fishing forum..... perch walleye lake trout salmon. There back to a fishing.


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Stupidwork said:


> You make very good points. Yes would rather the districts make their own plan that best fits the situation. Yes this is the emergency where the government should have stepped in to help and they didn’t because they were not prepared. Thanks for your input! Man I am sorry I brought education into a fishing forum..... perch walleye lake trout salmon. There back to a fishing.


Hey my next topic in environmental science class is water resources followed by...fisheries! Yessir!


----------



## Stupidwork

Playin' Hooky said:


> Hey my next topic in environmental science class is water resources followed by...fisheries! Yessir!


Sweet! can I audit your class?


----------



## Playin' Hooky

I’d have to add a whole new section for M-S guys! Many on here would know most of it—or claim to like my students!


----------

